# Bathroom lighting



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

One or two over the shower----and the sconce light will give you good lighting---

Possibly one over the toilet-


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

One should be at the centerline of the room and one should be over the shower.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I need to step in and ask something. What are you really trying to light? I hope you do not need to many extra lumens to remind you which body parts you need to dry off?

Are you trying to provide overall illumination for the bath or are you trying to provide some task lighting. 

There are some rather nice LED track light sort of things out there now that would not force this decision like in ceiling can lights would. They come in both line and low voltage and in what basic color temp you want and with super nice color rendering indexes between 95-100 CRI. You might have to move a track fixture before you change a bulb in your lifetime.


----------



## homestoreonline (Sep 19, 2013)

alexjoe said:


> One should be at the centerline of the room and one should be over the shower.


Yes One light should be at the center line of the bathroom.
but one light should not be over the shower because only one light is sufficient for the bathroom.


----------



## usbp.josh (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree, one light should be positioned at the center line of the room at the entry end of the bathroom.
Is there an exhaust fan located somewhere in the shower end the room?
One light over the shower should be sufficient in most cases although a 13' ceiling may benefit from 2.


----------



## Arkitexas (Mar 10, 2011)

Will a woman be using this sink and mirror? If so, you will need at least one light fixture lower on the wall (78" to 84" above the floor) and centered on the sink or mirror. One fixture at 13' isn't going to cut it for application of makeup. 

In regards to the general room lighting at 13' high, I recommend two lights, one at 1/4 points from each end wall. The science behind this is that light decreases inversely with the square of the distance from the source. A light at 13' above the floor illuminating a face at 5' above the floor travels 8' distance. A light 8' above the floor illuminating a face 5' above the floor travels 3' distance. The math works out that a light 8' from an object illuminates 85% less than the same light only 3' from the object. The real world result is that 13' high ceilings put the hurt on light levels. To increase the illumination level at the working plane (face height) the options are a) lower the fixtures, b) increase the number of fixtures, or c) increase the lumen output of the fixtures. The least expensive solution is "a". A benefit of multiple light fixtures is that multiple sources generally provide better illumination and ambiance.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry, but when I'm showering, *I'M* in the middle of the tub, the light overhead would do little. 2 recessed cans with drop down globes rated for wet locations is what I use and I'd never use anything less. Add 2 sconces on either side of the mirror as low and as close to the face as possible and you got it goin' on!


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

Definitely 1 or 2 over the shower. Remember, you'll need special wet area trim for the shower location. The skylight I would think will provide lots of ambient light---_unless it's covered with snow_. Is there an exhaust fan on the ceiling? I might keep the fixture over the vanity and add one to illuminate the center area of the room.


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

Just thought of something else. If you have to use cans designed to come in direct contact with insulation along with the "wet area" trim, you may be limited in terms of the wattage of bulb you can use. You'll probably have to use bulbs that crank out less (lower amount) of heat. In my shower situation, I am limited to a 40-watt A-lamp.


----------



## Lizzy21 (Feb 26, 2014)

Our bathroom is a similar design and I struggled with what to do about the lighting. I was able to find the advice and the modern lighting fixtures I needed at http://www.lighting55.com/shop-by-room/bathroom. Now I really love the bathroom, even though it is still a small bathroom.


----------



## mayagreen (Feb 27, 2014)

i think one is enough


----------



## Edward.L (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree, I think one in the center will be enough. The atmosphere in the bathroom must be relaxing, it is better not to install to much lights.


----------



## LynnMiles (Feb 18, 2014)

True. One is good.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> One or two over the shower----and the sconce light will give you good lighting---
> 
> Possibly one over the toilet-


One over the shower and 2 over the toilet. One for the maid to clean and 1 for old men. :laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone notice that the original post was from last Aug?

With that said....with the roof so close....it begs for a sun tube....

Before.....


After....it took us about a month to get used to not trying to turn off the 'light' when walking out during the day.


----------



## ColePenner (May 17, 2014)

One in the shower and one over the toilet should be enough. Depends on the type of lighting you are using though.


----------



## garykerr (Mar 6, 2014)

Bathroom downlights look great giving your bathroom lighting a real contemporary warm feel. To comply with electrical regulations you should only use wall lights that have been deemed suitable for use in a bathroom.


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

I think 2 light is ok. One is over the shower and the other is over the toilet


----------

